# ESP Eclipse I-CTM or ESP SV FR



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 31, 2009)

So, this is a pretty weird thread...

If I get this job at the music store in my town I'll be buying a new 6 string within the first few weeks...well...about four weeks I'd say (employee discounts FTWFW). So, I really would like an Eclipse I CTM Full Thickness because they just look really beautiful and they sound really ballsy. But I really would like the SV FR because I'm a floyd guy; That being said - I _wouldn't_ want the Eclipse I FR because If I'm going to buy a les paul/eclipse, I want a Les Paul with a tune-o-matic bridge. 

I guess I'll have to go and play the Eclipse I FR in the store and test it for fret access issues and I'll just have to ignore the floyd  - yes, I know it's weird being a floyd guy but not wanting a Les Paul with a floyd even though a lot of people think the idea is really awesome 

This isn't a poll, because polls made by people asking _other_ people to tell them which guitar to by are totally spastic.

I'm probably getting ahead of myself but I'm just psyched about maybe having an income and being able to buy a nice expensive guitar 

I don't mean the SV standard which has the bevel pinstripes, I mean the gloss black one with duncans and a black floyd.

If I went for the Eclipse I'd probably get the gloss black/white trim/gold hardware one. 

ESP Eclipse CTM I Full Thickness: $2,699 NZD

ESP SV FR: $2,399 NZD (estimate)

Discuss.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have to say I've really wanted one of the ESP Eclipse FT's for a long time now. IMO the normal eclipses play so much better than LP's, I just for some reason don't like that they aren't that "huge" kind of guitar. 

And dude, you have income now so buy one now and then a few months down the road buy the other one


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 31, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> I have to say I've really wanted one of the ESP Eclipse FT's for a long time now. IMO the normal eclipses play so much better than LP's, I just for some reason don't like that they aren't that "huge" kind of guitar.
> 
> And dude, you have income now so buy one now and then a few months down the road buy the other one



Hey Evan, My thought's exactly man! 

Key: Eclipse I CTM's are full thickness and have the normal les paul cutaway, Eclipse II USA's are slimmer and have that gay ass body contour and a larger radius cutaway.

I don't think I would ever buy an Eclipse II 

I might buy the two and lend one to my best friend because he deserves it, he's been the greatest friend and has shouted me heaps of beers and meals over the years 

And yeah I believe this thread needs a bumb 



Any ESP guys who wanna share your thoughts....well...share your thoughts


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 1, 2009)

hey pete,

I've got an SV standard in white with black pinstripes. It plays fucking awesome! the best thing is it's not "headstock" heavy. The floyd on it is super smooth.

If you mean the SV with Duncans, that would be full of win.

I too am getting an eclipse. Another white one with duncans.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 1, 2009)

I haven't played an Eclipse I-CTM but I imagine they sound fucking huge.

As for the SV, it's an awesome guitar, plays absolutely beautifully.

If you want a guitar for shred go for the SV, but if you want a heavier sounding guitar for rhythm playing and rich leads then go for the Eclipse dude


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 1, 2009)

isnt the SV-FR an ESP Original? Bmusic has them for $6K!!!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 1, 2009)

CYBERSYN said:


> isnt the SV-FR an ESP Original? Bmusic has them for $6K!!!



I believe It is actually I saw it on the ESP japan website.

I don't understand that, the SV standards are way flashier than the SV-FR yes the SV-FR is 6k?

Killed my buzz.

I might get the Eclipse CTM I so I can teach this chick I know how to play guitar because I need a guitar for E standard.

should hear from the music shop tomorow as to when my interview is. 



Scar Symmetry said:


> I haven't played an Eclipse I-CTM but I imagine they sound fucking huge.
> 
> As for the SV, it's an awesome guitar, plays absolutely beautifully.
> 
> If you want a guitar for shred go for the SV, but if you want a heavier sounding guitar for rhythm playing and rich leads then go for the Eclipse dude



I figured as much, My friend's Epiphone les paul goth POS really put me off les pauls but It's because he's silly and doesn't know how to compensate string wise on 24.75" scale guitars. If I tune it to E i'd be using like 8's  wooot for the thin string bregade!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 1, 2009)

Eclipse ftw


----------



## Janiator (Nov 1, 2009)

I have that exact eclipse model. It's absolutely fantastic. Sounds huge like a fucking mountain, and it's actually pretty versitaile. Go for it.


----------



## DSilence (Nov 1, 2009)

Cant believe youre thinking about buying an Eclipse! Never thought you would haha I like it!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 2, 2009)

Janiator said:


> I have that exact eclipse model. It's absolutely fantastic. Sounds huge like a fucking mountain, and it's actually pretty versitaile. Go for it.



Pictures? 



DSilence said:


> Cant believe youre thinking about buying an Eclipse! Never thought you would haha I like it!



Whaaaat? I love the Eclipses, It's just the LTD EC's and ESP Eclipse II's are lame


----------



## Raphy00 (Nov 3, 2009)

hey, i have the same model eclipse as described as well, bloody beautiful thing.

Enjoy the pics


----------



## DSilence (Nov 4, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaaat? I love the Eclipses, It's just the LTD EC's and ESP Eclipse II's are lame


 
Haha I love my EC

edit: Raphy that thing looks beautiful!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 4, 2009)

Raphy00 said:


> hey, i have the same model eclipse as described as well, bloody beautiful thing.
> 
> Enjoy the pics



Wow man that looks really nice.

I'm meeting in the middle and buying an ASM pro B.C Rich. Saving money and the ASM looks metal as fuck


----------

